# Imax - Schwimmanzug / Rettungshilfe



## efish (2. November 2004)

+++  www.efishing.de  +++  Sonderangebote  +++  Bekleidung  +++ 

Hey Folks,
zieht euch warm an, mit dem Schwimmanzug der Extraklasse!

*Imax - Schwimmanzug - Overall (Einteiler)*
*Unser Preis**: 169,00 EUR (inklusive MwSt.)*

*Imax - Schwimmanzug - Hose und Jacke (Zweiteiler)*
*Unser Preis**: 179,00 EUR (inklusive MwSt.)*

Größen: XS, S, M, L, XL, XXL

>Zum Sonderangebot

Der neue Schwimmanzug von IMAX ist wahrscheinlich einer der zuverlässigsten auf dem Markt. Die Auftriebseigenschaften übertreffen bei weitem alle erforderlichen europäischen Richtlinien, hierunter das begehrte CE EN 393 Zertifikat. Die Außenschicht ist aus 100% wasserdichtem, mit 230 t PVC beschichtetem und kräftigem Nylon hergestellt.

Der leichte und flexible Windboss Auftriebsschaum hält den Benutzer einzigartig warm und sichert zudem beste Isolation im Wasser. Ein wirkliches Qualitätsprodukt für den anspruchsvollen Meeresangler sowie für Berufs-und Hobbyskipper. 

 Ausstattung: Polsterung aus Fleece und doppelte Reißverschlußabdeckung, doppelt verstärkter Klettverschluß, Riemen am Ellenbogen für bequeme u. sichere Anpassung, wasserdichte Bündchen aus Neopren, 100% wasserdicht und reißfest, weit zu öffnende Reißverschlüsse am Hosensaum, abnehmbare Kapuze mit perfekter Passform und Einstellmöglichkeit, extrem laute Notfallpfeife, robuster Gürtel der schnell zu öffnen ist, beste 3M Scotch Lite Applikationen reflektierend, Knieriemen minimieren das Eindringen von Wasser.


** = Alle Sonderangebote solange der Vorrat reicht
* = Unverbindlicher Preis des Herstellers

>Alle Sonderangebote bei efishing.de


----------

